# Fire place mantel - hollow version to fit over warped original



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)

Current fireplace has a 3" thick slab of wood. It is rough cut and warped and twisted.

I was thinking of building a "box" that would slide over the warped mantel.
I would plane/shim the existing mantel to create a flat level surface for attachment.

See my sketches.



















I was thinking of purchasing rough saw 1" stock. Hand plane to give it a rustic look.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

It's common to mount a mantle using a cleat. Seems to me like your going to turn your old mantle into a cleat. Should work fine.

Though I'd make sure the old mantel is securely mounted. Depending on how it is mounted, it could be better to remove it, and mount a cleat specific for the job. But if the old one is secure, sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)

It is secured and there is rough cut stone cemented around it.

Also was planning on floating the box so I can clear the various protrusions of rock.

Now I need to figure out how to join rough sawn boards.
I supposed to need to hand plate the joint areas flat.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

We did just what you are suggesting to our fireplace when we remodeled. The exising mantel was a rough sawn barn beam. We capped it with a custom made maple box to give it a more modern look and to match the new hardwood flooring. The fireplace is made of very large stones so there was a very uneven edge. The box was simply scribed and shaped to fit the surface. The joint was set in mortar that matches the original and the seam disappeared.


----------



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)

I have the box all built and I am now applying the finish.
Will post some before/after when I mount it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That is exactly why I am hesitant to cut 3" thick mantle beams: they always seem to warp. twist, and crack. Your fix looks like a winner.


----------



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)

This was my first project.


----------



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Dude!

That turned out really great. Especially for a first project. You should be very proud of the result.


----------



## The__Dude (Jun 29, 2015)

I just used some coats of wipe on poly.
The color is the natural wood


----------

